# One witch done



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finished (with the exception of the spell book) one of my three witches for this year. This will be the static prop in the bunch, with the other two being animated. Had an old "gauze zombie" costume which worked perfectly. Would like your opinions on whether or not the hat looks good. I like the traditional witches with pointy hats, but also appreciate a more subtle look with just a hood. I can do them all with hats or without, or mix and match!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the cloth draped over the head (lower pic) in this case; it makes her look more "cohesive," not only in color and texture, but it also downplays the look of the head being a mask.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> I like the cloth draped over the head (lower pic) in this case; it makes her look more "cohesive," not only in color and texture, but it also downplays the look of the head being a mask.


Good point, and I'm inclined to agree on this particular figure. I have three witches hats and can maybe use one or two of them on the other figures. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Up said - the hat, though traditional, looks out of place with the rest of the costume. The hood gives her the proper "I've Learned Something from Watching 'What Not To Wear'" pulled together look


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the draped look she looks more mysterious and evil.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> The hood gives her the proper "I've Learned Something from Watching 'What Not To Wear'" pulled together look


You read my mind!! How do you do that!!?

j/k. The more I look at it, I'm thinking it looks much better w/o the hat. Appreciate the input.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ladysherry said:


> I like the draped look she looks more mysterious and evil.


Yup! I agree! My 15 y.o son, who is my Halloween partner in crime, also thinks she looks scarier w/o the hat.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the idea you are going to mix and match the three. Some hats, some hoods. I think the hat would look good on someone with a lot of wild grey hair. The hat might look more in proportion if the hair was fuller. She is quite the hag though. I can see where children would be afraid of her spells.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. Like the draped cloth cowl. In fact, I might pull it even further forward just a tad. Good looking hag Jerry. Gonna scare the crap out of them I'm sure!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the hood better than the hat, if for no other reason than the hat looks to small for the size of a head that would have a face the size of the one shown. I hope that made sense. We tend to think of witches of this ilk as being withered old crones, so their clothing should help reinforce that perception by keeping the clothing a bit baggy and oversized compared to the actual body of the witch.
Will she be reading a book, holding a skull or a crystal ball? Right now she looks like she is looking over something she is holding, and seeing the TOTs.
I can't tell if it's camera distortion or if the hands are actually that big compared to the face. These hands appear to be for something like Frankenstein's Monster rather than a withered old woman. Again, maybe it's just distortion from the camera lens. On a typical human body, the length of the hand from the base of the palm to the tips of the middle fingers is about the same as the distance between the point of the chin to the top of the forehead. With large noses and extended chins you need to measure more by how "the crow flies" rather than trying to go over a four inch nose, or off of an extended chin.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely job with her - I would go for the hood too but my first impression was that the hat looked too small for her.

I know what you are saying too fontgeek about the hands. They do look large but if she is holding something you probably won't notice that so much.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

She will be holding a good sized spell book. I know what you are saying about the hands too. These are the matching hands that I ordered with the mask. While not proportional to the head, they actually look okay (IMO), kind of cartoonish, but still have a creepy monster look to them. I'm truly not going for perfection here, keeping in mind that it's Halloween and a time for odd, spooky, stuff and nothing is as it should be (at least that's my personal take on it!) I thinking the hands will go largely unnoticed on this, being part of a bigger scene with two other animated witches and a lot of other detail props. I'll also have a string of small foam skulls draped from her fingers, much like a rosary, along with some other details to give her some added "personality." Plus, the hands weren't cheap so I want to use them! Appreciate the input and I'll be skipping the hat on this one for sure.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

She looks great. I like the hood the best.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I vote for the hood too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Agree on losing the hat. Good points all. Once I get them all done, I can see if a hat might look good on one of them. If not, maybe I'll incorporate the hats hanging off their broom handles or something. It's all good!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's the sad part about a haunt - it's dark and so many features go unnoticed - sometimes though it works in your favour LOL.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Second witch almost done*

Some pics of the second hag. She'll have the turning head. I just swapped masks and made the animated one a lighter mask. She holds a skull in one hand and a large furry spider in her other. The hat, again, is an option I'm weighing and was just added for contrast. I plan to darken the light gauze pieces to make them a bit creepier. The legs will lift off the bases and slip over rebar so won't be visible. Still have some small details to add to the outfits so these are a WIP. Hope to start on the last stirring witch soon, and looking forward to seeing them all together.




























short video. pardon my being a dufus and turning the camera!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with the others. the hood is definitely better.Nice job on the hags!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like the hat on the second hag. And I would distress the white gauze more. Then again, the old had might have just finished doing her laundry. You never know with those old girls. I sent the third robe out Monday, so you should have it by the weekend.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I really like the hat on the second hag. And I would distress the white gauze more. Then again, the old had might have just finished doing her laundry. You never know with those old girls. I sent the third robe out Monday, so you should have it by the weekend.


I think once I get all three of them done and together, it will help me decide on the hat situation. The gauze does need to be darkened. Third robe?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm good with the hat on the second witch, too. It doesn't look out of place.

These ladies need to come stand in our lobby at work. I believe they'd be perfect for scaring away unwanted salespersons.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the way she looks, it's more natural.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

The hat works well on the second one - I think the difference is the shape of the cranium on that mask...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> I think once I get all three of them done and together, it will help me decide on the hat situation. The gauze does need to be darkened. Third robe?


I just recieved the message you recieved the box, and the robe is on the witch. So I guess I ment second robe. Glad to see you recieved it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I just recieved the message you recieved the box, and the robe is on the witch. So I guess I ment second robe. Glad to see you recieved it.


Yup! THanks! Glad to have the second robe. I think they are "witchy looking".


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Which method did you use for the turning head?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Which method did you use for the turning head?


Take a look at his in-progress thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30574


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

They look great so far. Is there a way you could attach the string the spider is hanging from to the mechanism that turns the head? I think it would really add to the effect if the spider was going up and down!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm good with the hat on the second witch, too. It doesn't look out of place.


Agreed. It's a different hat but overall it looks better.



Lauriebeast said:


> I like the way she looks, it's more natural.


Thanks LB!



Up_Up_And_Away said:


> The hat works well on the second one - I think the difference is the shape of the cranium on that mask...


Thanks! Yeah, the other mask didn't look quite right with a hat.



wdGoof said:


> They look great so far. Is there a way you could attach the string the spider is hanging from to the mechanism that turns the head? I think it would really add to the effect if the spider was going up and down!


Hmmm....now you got me thinking! Might have to see what I could rig up. That would look great!:smoking:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What about distressing the hat a bit? Even turning over or bending over the point of the hat? It would give her a bit less of the "I just ironed my hat and ain't it pretty" look. Maybe throw a little of the cheesecloth that you used on the hood of the first witch around the brim of the hat on the second. Tie them in a bit.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> What about distressing the hat a bit? Even turning over or bending over the point of the hat? It would give her a bit less of the "I just ironed my hat and ain't it pretty" look. Maybe throw a little of the cheesecloth that you used on the hood of the first witch around the brim of the hat on the second. Tie them in a bit.


I really like that and wouldn't have thought of it! THanks Mark! I have some extra gauze and a ton of creepy cloth I can use. These are the little detail ideas I'm looking for
This is one of the many reasons I love these forums. A lot of great ideas you may not even have thought of coming from so many talented perspectives.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Spellbook and accessories*

I fabricated a spell book for the static prop. It's simply a piece of carbboard, covered in a piece of remnant faux leather material. I had a "bag of bones" so took eight matching lengths and framed the covers. Since the hands cover most of it there isn't much need for added detail, and the inside won't be seen so it will get a coat of latex paint to protect it from any moisture. I also added some creepy cloth to the costume for some layering, an old belt and a string of foam skulls. I calling her FINISHED.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Her spell book look fantasticly creepy! And I like the skulls you've added to the belt. Those girls are looking hot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice accessorizing, JD. You could be a fashion designer for witches


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll maybe glue a little creepy cloth/spanish moss to the top of the book but again, there doesn't need to be too much more detail. The man hands cover most of it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice accessorizing, JD. You could be a fashion designer for witches


I sometimes help my wife pick out clothes.:smoking:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> The man hands cover most of it!


:jol: You crack me up! When I read what you wrote, I just kept thinking of the Seinfield episode where the girl he was dating had 'man hands' and it freaked Jerry out when she touched him! I think your witch looks spooktacular, and I love the spellbook! Don't you just amaze yourself sometimes with how your mind works?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I sometimes help my wife pick out clothes.:smoking:


Dude, I hope she does not read that over your shoulder, 'cause you will soooo be in trouble


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for all you posts. I have witches on my project list this year so you are being a great help. 

I do think I may do something else for hands though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: You crack me up! When I read what you wrote, I just kept thinking of the Seinfield episode where the girl he was dating had 'man hands' and it freaked Jerry out when she touched him! I think your witch looks spooktacular, and I love the spellbook! Don't you just amaze yourself sometimes with how your mind works?


Maybe not "amaze", but I do "amuse" myself. Yup, I thought of the Seinfeld episode too!



RoxyBlue said:


> Dude, I hope she does not read that over your shoulder, 'cause you will soooo be in trouble


No worries! she can't read..or write, but she makes me sammiches and fetches me beers so it's all good!



Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for all you posts. I have witches on my project list this year so you are being a great help.
> 
> I do think I may do something else for hands though.


Thanks BD! I'm flattered! Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. I can't blame you on the hands. I'm the first to admit she has big fugly hands but I can change them out since they are only latex glove hands.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Maybe not "amaze", but I do "amuse" myself.


:jol: I am going to have to overrule you on this one. AMAZE is the correct word....seriously, take an average person and give them those random objects (cardboard, leather, and spare bones) and do you think they would come anywhere close to that terrific spellbook? The answer my friend is a resounding no! I stand by my conviction. A-M-A-Z-E


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great looking witch....Ha ha sammiches.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I also added some creepy cloth to the costume for some layering, an old belt and a string of foam skulls. I calling her FINISHED.


These last touches to the costume are perfect - _love_ her...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> These last touches to the costume are perfect - _love_ her...


Thanks! Stuff I had laying around that found a good purpose.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Little children beware!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

She looks fantastic. Love the book too.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> No worries! she can't read..or write, but she makes me sammiches and fetches me beers so it's all good!


Here's the deal...you make me three exact copies of your witches or I'm sending this quote to your wife. Dude, you are in trouble!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Here's the deal...you make me three exact copies of your witches or I'm sending this quote to your wife. Dude, you are in trouble!!!!


 Oh..a blackmailer, eh? Why I oughta'!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

They look great whatever you decide. I am impressed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re-work of the spell book*

So I've been looking at the spell book cover I made and thinking it really doesn't look much like a book; no substance, no pages.


















It needed to be bulked up a bit so I set out to give it a real book feel. Took some pieces of scrap 1.5 inch foam and angle cut them to form the shape of an open book.
I glued them together with liquid nails, then took a wood burner tool and ran it along the edges to give it the look of pages.



















Glued this to the inside of the cover


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

painted it and dry brushed it a bit to give it some aged appearance



















It looks a lot better than before!









Should have done this to begin with but better late than never.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, JD! It has a crudely made look that adds to the illusion of age.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great looking book


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks good, JD! It has a crudely made look that adds to the illusion of age.


Hey! Who you callin' crude!?
j/k. The wood burner gave the edges some nice jagged lines that look like old crumbly paper. I'm happy with result. Thanks!



Hairazor said:


> Great looking book


Thanks HR. Appreciate it. I figure I have less than 6 bucks into the whole thing. While making this, it's easy to see how much detail you can or can't put into a prop. I toyed with the idea of printed pages, but the prop won't be seen up close so I figured this was enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, JD, I thought you might have something to say about that It's actually impressive how much the foam looks like parchment in the photos.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well it doesn't need words, it is a magic book, only the witch can read it, heehee


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the hat.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

JW, how easy is it to work with the pink foam you used for the book? I'm trying to create a book too but more of a look like this: (notably the curled pages)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> JW, how easy is it to work with the pink foam you used for the book? I'm trying to create a book too but more of a look like this: (notably the curled pages)


It's pretty easy stuff to shape. Carves and sands well. In the case of your curved pages, I think marking the high spot, than doing angle cuts down in either direction, followed by sanding to round them off. I'd be interested to se how it goes.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Good looking book. Really adds a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with that. I agree - it looks much better when you can see the pages.


----------

